# Bolens 1704 front PTO



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

I noticed another member having trouble with the front PTO on an Iseki diesel 1704. I'm having similar problems. The spline coupling is worn almost to a smooth sleeve. Since I can't get a "supplier" on the phone, I've decided to modify the coupling to either a keyway or shear pin connection.
Has anyone else had to do something along those lines? If so, how did it work out for you?
To others with spine couplings that may have "gone dry", I'd suggest disassembly every year or so to re-grease them and save yourself some headaches. I might have noticed mine as a problem if there would have been some literature when I purchased the tractor, but that's another story.
Thanks for any help you can provide.
CBolens


----------



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

*The pin idea was a bad one*

I did the pin mod as described in the original post, and because of the limited work area, and the way the shaft has to "collapse" to allow the PTO kit to be installed or removed, I couldn't make it work.

I've been on the phone with Gloria at Ray's Mower, and although not resolved yet, she's zeroing in on the part. If I had a manual, or source for drawings, it could be going better.

CBolens in Wisconsin


----------



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

*The pin idea was a bad one*

I did the pin mod as described in the original post, and because of the limited work area, and the way the shaft has to "collapse" to allow the PTO kit to be installed or removed, I couldn't make it work.

I've been on the phone with Gloria at Ray's Mower, and although not resolved yet, she's zeroing in on the part. If I had a manual, or source for drawings, it could be going better.

CBolens in Wisconsin


----------



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Got it working!*

"Gloria has evidently dropped me!" 
I got it working using the pin, but the way I keep the pin in place is really a "Rube Goldberg" set-up. Almost no clearance in the pin area so I used a piece of shim stock to surround the coupling and pin and also extend out the front to the open area between the PTO clutch assembly and the front of the tractor..... then fastened the shim stock around the coupling with a HOSE CLAMP! Nasty, but it works for now and will allow me to blow snow until I can get the real deal.

Cbolens


----------

